# Wont play with toys



## MollysMom7 (Aug 22, 2006)

I just adopted a 7yr old maltese mix from the shelter. Shes the sweetest thing ever but she has NO idea how to play with toys. Shes very playful with me but when I put toys in front of her or wave them for her she just looks at them and then at me like what are you doing mom? 
I don't expect her to be a champion frisbee dog but I think she would have fun playing with a stuffed toy or something. I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Perhaps give her time as all is so new to her, maybe she just needs time to have it all sink in...I think she will get the hang of it soon enough!!

Marie & Pacino*


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor little girl probably never had a toy before...sounds like she is confused by them. But there are a couple of others on this site who have had to teach their little ones how to play also...I bet they come on and offer some suggestions.

I guess my best advise is to try and teach her how to do it. Teddy's favorite all time toy is his ball...so maybe if you just roll the ball and then kind of retreive it yourself so she is watching you have fun...try and get her into it any way you see she likes. I know that my daughters little fluffbutt loves the squeeky part of any toy...does Molly or is she afraid of them....if she likes it then try and get her to squeek.

But, there are other little ones that just never like playing with toys....sounds funny to me because we have them every place, but some just don't want to play with anything but mommy. Also not a bad thing.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is not yet 3 yrs old & he rarely plays with toys unless I coax him & play with him & the toy.When he wants to play,he will get a toy & bring it to me.His favorite toy is a little blue ball that fits perfectly in his mouth.He rarely plays alone with his toys at all. In Boo's case he's just spoiled because he has always had plenty of toys of all kinds.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Roy would not play with toys either, but I found out what his problem was. His teeth we in bad shape and had to have some dental work done. Maybe you should check hers. I am not saying that she has bad teeth, I am just letting you know that I had the same problem. Now that Roy's teeth are good he is back to playing with toys once in awhile. Roy is a laid back kinda guy and he would rather watch Flossy play and act silly, then him.I think he even enjoys watching me act silly trying to get him to play. Roy would rather snuggle and is content rather then playing with toys. I think I should of named him Romeo


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee never ever plays with toys and she has plenty. She just wants to sit and be held. If I fill her kong toy with lamb treats she will play with that. As soon as all the treats are gone she stops her play.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker doesnt play with toys...he doesnt get the point..he will play with another dog or ur hand..but to pick up a toy and bring to u is not something he will do


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr Wookie had no interest in toys either... ask Chandra. When she and I first met, her Mickey was really enjoying his toys and Mr Wookie just looked at them like "what is that for?"

Anyway, I ran around and found a toy that was similar to one that Chandra has for Mickey, I thought it was cute. After teasing and playing with the toy myself, Mr Wookie finally took interest in it. He will play with it for brief amounts of time, he also will play with other toys... but really for only short times. A "toy fairy"







gave Mr Wookie a "Hide A Squirrel" toy and he is FUNNY as heck about that.. his head fits into the holes of the tree trunk and he sleeps with one of the squirrels now.

Bella Mia loves all toys for the most part. Sir Micro is VERY toy picky... cloth toys only, NO plastic or latex at all.

I really would not worry too much about your baby not playing with a toy... but I would make sure there isn't a medical reason for not playing. Such as dental issues.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The only toys Lady will play with are treat dispensing toys like her Buster Cube or her Twist and Treat. If food isn't involved, she isn't interested!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My old cocker didn't play with toys. Jolie loves them. Sassy loved them and Hope has the best time of all. Sadie doesn't give a hoot for a toy. My observation is that they either like them or they don't and I'm not sure it can really be taught. Maybe tolerated though......

Don't feel cheated though, Hope won't sit on a lap....she's too busy. Just enjoy your girl.....


----------



## MollysMom7 (Aug 22, 2006)

SHE DID IT!!! Showing her what I wanted to do did the trick. She didnt know what I was doing just waving a toy in her face. Now I feel like the dumb one. lol She knew how to play all along. I just showed her a few times. She makes this funny snorting sound when we play too. its pretty funny.
Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so glad your Molly is playing....they are so smart aren't they...just teach them what you want and they are off and running. I am glad you are enjoying your little rescue so much.


----------

